# Help Identify



## fat tire trader (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello,
Can anyone identify this bike? Did Oscar Wastyn make bikes under his own name with his own badge?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jkent (Mar 12, 2015)

looks like it sats MASTER to me.
JKent


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 12, 2015)

It definitely looks like _AST___. To me it looks like the T is right in the center of the badge which would mean that there are three letters after the T...


----------



## kccomet (Mar 12, 2015)

wastyn special, usually decals. the bike pictured looks like a bastide head badge, a french bike company. im always looking to buy old bastide racers


----------



## barracuda (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 12, 2015)

I am having trouble finding any information on Bastide. I have only found a mention of it in this list http://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2514


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 12, 2015)

barracuda said:


> View attachment 201788




The fork crowns are very similar.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 13, 2015)

Hilary Stone wrote something on BASTIDE many years ago.

Here's some info ….. hope this helps you Chris.

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/designs/bastide-hs.html


----------



## walter branche (Mar 13, 2015)

*bastides*

Here are two Bastide --Stayer bikes that I sold ,with the original shipping container


----------



## kccomet (Mar 13, 2015)

i love those bikes walter


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 13, 2015)

Bikes and shipping box for them. what a rare treasure.


----------

